# Leaving For A Week In Sedona, Az



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The Outback is freshly washed and waxed, all systems tested, the fridge is on, and we're ready to go on Saturday.

We're spending the Easter break at the 1000 Trails Verde Valley preserve. We're really excited as there is much to do and see in this beautiful area. With all the rain everything should be blooming and nice! Here's the link:

Verde Valley


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right on, CJ...looks like fun. Take some pictures!

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have a happy, safe trip!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CJ,

We're also considering our Thousand Trails Sedona site for Memorial Day. Let me know what you think of that preserve.

Thank you,
Marc
Costa Mesa, CA


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You betcha! I'll post a little blurb back here when we return. Looks to be cool place to visit


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, were back.

Marc: We really enjoyed the Verde Valley facility. All the sites in the lower sections (A-B-C) are pull-throughs making arrival super easy. The sites also have a nice grass area for the kids to play. The Verde River is only steps away if you camp in the "B" section as that is where the gates are located. I would go for that area. It's also right next to the pool which was large, clean, and 80+ degrees sunny . The pool lodge was very kid friendly and had lots for the little ones to do.

The surrounding area has alot to see and we found ourselves running each day to a new attraction. Only two days (out of seven) did we just hang in the campground all day.

The drive was about 8 hours from L.A.

Enjoy!


----------

